# Taking it to the next level ??



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Except for a few failed attempts at fishing recently, I have been pretty much busy getting set up to make duck calls for this year. Based on lessons learned last year, I though I would do things a bit differently this time. I have refined a shape and a sound, and have a large supply of wood, acrylic and Dymalux on hand. I'm so ready ! If this pays off I may be able to keep hunting one more year, if not, well I'll have a lot of duck calls for all the charity auctions next year. New stuff is on the web page. Let me know what you think.

PS'
Bill if this is to spam like just delete it, I didn't post anything like it in the hunting section I promise. I did actualy email Rey about being a sponsor so I could post up shamlessly one day, but I doubt I can afford it. LOL.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

ET, what is your web page address? I would like to check it out.





FishBone


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

FishBone said:


> ET, what is your web page address? I would like to check it out.
> 
> FishBone


http://www.tailgunnerduckcalls.com/


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have no problems with anything. This is Bobby's spot...I just help when needed. So if anything ever goes wrong....it's Bobby's fault LOL j/k


I don't see it as spam. Mont has always let members in their main sections promote their products. (except in the main forum TTMB) Talk with Trouthunter about the hunting forum (I know they sell/trade guns/hunts but double check with him please). You got a great product and unbeatable prices. Now if I could sell some things sure would be easier on me LOL Anyone want to buy a custom pen? Will paint for food  Can you help a brother out????? I got asked if I could change a $20....I said I can not change my mind!

Thank you 
Thank you
I'll be here all week 
Try the veal
You people are beautiful
Thank you


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I see nothing wrong either.






































Wait where is my cut????


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bobby, You can be captain of the Tail Gunner Pro Team this year! You will need to buy your own cap and shirt, but I'll be right there with a slap on the back and a 'Go get em!" when you need it. How's that sound to you ?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sounds good to me................................I think?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrads on the next level Mate!! I am sure I will have an order in the future for you!! 
I do have one question??? If i am the average Joe, and i am on the search engine looking for a custom call. What would I actually have to type in to get Tail Gunner to come up in the first couple of pages? I tried it early using custom duck calls and i didnt find Tail Gunner. How would one go about getting their Web page to come up in the first couple of pages? Food for thought???


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> Congrads on the next level Mate!! I am sure I will have an order in the future for you!!
> I do have one question??? If i am the average Joe, and i am on the search engine looking for a custom call. What would I actually have to type in to get Tail Gunner to come up in the first couple of pages? I tried it early using custom duck calls and i didnt find Tail Gunner. How would one go about getting their Web page to come up in the first couple of pages? Food for thought???


That is a very good question ! I think I need to add "search engine criteria" to the web page, but I dont know exactly how to do that,,,yet. Maybe tonight. I am #107 right now, but I have no idea why that page is listed ??


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

make some utube videos

keywords (stuff your main page with the popular "words"..duck call, game calls, hunting, shotgun, outdoors, custom, hand crafted, value, quality on and on) ( limited to 15-16 words..or it will get registered as a spam index)

update your site often..this is a big deal with google..old pages get knocked down if they think it's dead

expand your site, have more than just a few pages...if one visitor reads 10 pages...you get 10 hits...the more hits, the higher your rank in search engines

make it exciting...everyone hates boring sites and will not return or share them with others..and that is key

might not like this...but visit blogs (even start one) so people in other areas hear about your calls

Limit the use of stylized text saved as .gifs since as a
graphic, they are not index-able by search robots

"Title" metag which should consist of no more than 65 characters separated by commas. The "Title" should describe in generic terms, the goods and services, followed by a location from which the resource is located, i.e., city, state

The second metatag is the "Description" which is usually 25-30 words to form a complete sentence which best describes one's goods and services

KISS, keep it updated everyday, even a minor change will help, keep it exciting and making people want to talk about it, share your site, keep it fun


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

My son builds web pages and computer programs (computer programer in college). He told me once that at the bottom of his page in very tiny letters that you don't even have big enough to read, type in tons of words for searching (doesn't even have to be related) and it brings you up in the search engine levels (can't verify that, but something helped him). He had one that went to the first page with a pretty new website using some tricks, but not sure most o them probably, but there are tricks to help some.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I will make it a point to run through your site once a day LOL Get you some hits


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> I will make it a point to run through your site once a day LOL Get you some hits


www.tailgunnerduckcalls.com

Good idea, Bill. Why don't we all down here in the basement click on ETs site daily or whenever we can and click a few links to build up his activity. Be interesting to see if we could 'goose' him up to the first page or first listing on the obvious search terms..i.e. Duck Calls Texas...Custom Duck Calls Texas...etc....


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> www.tailgunnerduckcalls.com
> 
> Good idea, Bill. Why don't we all down here in the basement click on ETs site daily or whenever we can and click a few links to build up his activity. Be interesting to see if we could 'goose' him up to the first page or first listing on the obvious search terms..i.e. Duck Calls Texas...Custom Duck Calls Texas...etc....


You guys are GREAT !

I found out about how to promote my page both through the host and via the page titles etc.

Build all the tags and meta tags---Done
Republish --- Done
Submit it to Yahoo, Google, MSN and ASK---Done

It will take a while, but it should all start to kick in in a few weeks.

THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP !


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

make some audio files...I like the sounds 

also on the deer grunt calls, you need a link to show the larger image


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I found you today, Yahoo page 12.. Google Page 10 after typing in Custom Duck calls..


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

how about some help for ladies who don't hunt, who have menfolks that do hunt......
kinda a "duck calls for dummies" these would really make nice gifts - christmas, birthday, etc...

ladyfish (no i don't hunt)


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

ladyfish said:


> how about some help for ladies who don't hunt, who have menfolks that do hunt......
> kinda a "duck calls for dummies" these would really make nice gifts - christmas, birthday, etc...
> 
> ladyfish (no i don't hunt)


Good Idea ! I'm on it.
I'm also looking for a lanyard maker to supply a decent lanyard at a modest price so I can offer a "Gift" type package.

Last year I had a wife intercept her husbands duck call email request. She asked me to tell her husband I would not be able to build the call in time, and then ship it to her at work.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

ET, I sent you a PM just a few minutes ago on another subject and noticed in your profile, we share the same birthday with exception you except I am 1957. What chances!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

slip knot said:


> ET, I sent you a PM just a few minutes ago on another subject and noticed in your profile, we share the same birthday with exception you except I am 1957. What chances!


Got the PM, done deal.
I'll be 55 this year. 30, 40 even turning 50 didn't make me flinch, but this one is making me think about retirement and other things with a new sense of seriousness.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Got the PM, done deal.
> I'll be 55 this year. 30, 40 even turning 50 didn't make me flinch, but this one is making me think about retirement and other things with a new sense of seriousness.


Know what you mean. I am itching to turn your age and is my plan to retire at 55 - 57 and most likely closer to 56. Sad, but the years are crawling now that I am getting so close. I'll be 52 this November. In fact, I am already claiming 52.
You can get really busy making calls after you retire.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

How is your supply of Mesquite???

I'm thinking about a few more sets...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> Got the PM, done deal.
> I'll be 55 this year. 30, 40 even turning 50 didn't make me flinch, but this one is making me think about retirement and other things with a new sense of seriousness.


LOL..Good Luck, Buddy..I been retiring off and on since I wuz 65..and it just never stuck.. Had to keep 'meddling' in the biz..even though I turned most of it over to the next generation... Just so much fishing and golfing I could stand..then back into the rat-race (on a mucho modified basis.lol).

That...and I keep running out of 'bread' with all of these silly hobbies you guys lure me into.....

(Really not complaining, though.. I aint exactly workin' myself to death. lol)


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Sea Aggie said:


> How is your supply of Mesquite???
> 
> I'm thinking about a few more sets...


Thanks to GalvBay, I have an enormous amount of Mesquite!
What can I do for you ?


----------

